
Google's secret plan to censor the internet - onewhonknocks
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6260177/Google-wants-censor-internet-tackle-cyber-harassment-racism-venting.html
======
creaghpatr
My favorite slide (not shown in this article but in the memo) is the one where
they list the 4 horsemen of the dystopian web: Facebook Live, rise of the Alt-
right, Pedophiles, and...Logan Paul!

Pic found here:
[https://twitter.com/cwarzel/status/1050087337693040640](https://twitter.com/cwarzel/status/1050087337693040640)

